# Kreg Precision Mounting Plate



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I just purchased a Bosch 1617 router kit and have decided to make a "proper" router table for it. I've been using the Vermont American table for my PC690.

I'd like to purchase the mounting plate first before I start building the top and am considering the Kreg plate. I was at Lee Valley today and they only carry the undrilled version. I know that Kreg makes a predrilled version for the PC690/Bosch 1617 routers at the same price as the undrilled version, but I'd have to order it from other than Lee Valley (which is only about 1/2 hour from me)
A couple of questions:

Do you use the Kreg plate and do you like it?
Is there anything you don't like about the Kreg plate?
Have you purchased the "undrilled" version then drilled your own?
Was the drilling template accurate?

OK, sorry, more than a "couple" of questions.

All opinions are welcome.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kreg's composite plate sags after a while...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have woodpecker 3/8 Aluminum. They come pre drilled and have a nice insert They use set screws for leveling. I epoxied aluminum flat stock on the recess edge because the weight digs in.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woodpecker aluminum plate is my choice. Comes pre drilled and you can get it with the twist lock inserts which speeds up bit changes. You can also get a template for cutting the opening.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Kreg's composite plate sags after a while...


What Stick says is true. Mine sags and "Sonnybob" had a post on here a few weeks ago about his Kreg plate sagging.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Kreg's composite plate sags after a while...





hawkeye10 said:


> What Stick says is true. Mine sags and "Sonnybob" had a post on here a few weeks ago about his Kreg plate sagging.


Thanks for the opinions so far.

Kreg's phenolic plate is 3/8" thick. Is the sagging issue inherent to all/most phenolic plates - how much sagging are we talking about? I suspect a lot of people use phenolic rather than aluminum - is it fair to say then, most people have sagging issues (not the people, their plates> ) but simply don't complain about it. Reviews I've read re: Kreg plates didn't surface that issue. I'm not defending the plate, just trying to make a wise purchase.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Thanks for the opinions so far.
> 
> Kreg's phenolic plate is 3/8" thick. * Is the sagging issue inherent to all/most phenolic plates -* how much sagging are we talking about? I suspect a lot of people use phenolic rather than aluminum - is it fair to say then, most people have sagging issues (not the people, their plates> ) *but simply don't complain about it.* Reviews I've read re: Kreg plates didn't surface that issue. I'm not defending the plate, just trying to make a wise purchase.


I believe so...
think many never notice due to VOE...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Calling Kreg is something I need to do. I called them about another issue with one of their products and they were more than happy to solve the problem. ""They do have great customer service"" The thing about the sagging plate is I don't think a new plate will fix the problem but I will call them Monday and see what they have to say.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've not used the Kreg plate, but know their service to be excellent. I've got a pair of Rockler/Bench Dog aluminum plates with no sag after nearly 4 years, but when i make a change, it'll most likely be to Incra's plate with the magnetic inserts for air flow. That's an idea that appeals to me--right or wrong. 
earl


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you want a plate you don't need to mess with ever again just get aluminum. The Woodpecker is an awesome choice as are many other aluminum plates.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Vince, as said, my Kreg has moved in two directions. Both sides slope to the middle, and on the right of the centre hole theres a front back ripple.
Kreg immediately sent a replacement with no questions asked.

Now thats a two sided coin.
Yes, the customer service is superb.
No, if that was a rare occurrance i would have expected them to ask for at least photographic proof (which I have). So me, being a cynical bastard, thinks that happens often enough for them to just believe me.

the inward slope is what I first noticed, when my comb joint box corners were coming out sloped. Its that bad. I have a heavy makita router on it, and I dont lift it out when not in use because i dont see why I should have to dismantle it and take up valuable table space.

I have the replacement kreg, but i'm looking for metal at a realistic price but I am only an occasional user, so cant justify the money of a metal plate yet. If it was a work tool, that plate would be changed instantly.
Starting from scratch as you are, go metal, no question.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bob...
if you don't/can/t/won't replace the plate w/ a metal one install a torsion frame under the plate if you can...
the sag w/ the phenolic plates seems to be universal...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Stick, at the moment my life is busy with "honey-do's", and the router hasnt been seriously used for a month or more so I just havent gotten in to it.

I'm looking at cost and time differences between making my own alloy plate and buying one. Making the plate is fairly easy for me, but making interchangeable bit inserts would be very time consuming and I dont get much of that spare, so maybe my birthday present (only 2 months away) to myself will be a metal plate with above table adjuster.

Problem there is my wife reckons I have far too many "tool" birthdays.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Vince, as said, my Kreg has moved in two directions. Both sides slope to the middle, and on the right of the centre hole theres a front back ripple.
> Kreg immediately sent a replacement with no questions asked.
> 
> Now thats a two sided coin.
> ...


Bob
Your post made me laugh - I'm a cynical bastard too (brothers from another mother).
And when things go wrong I don't just want them fixed, I like to know why.
I think the whole point of having multiple routers, as has been said many times on this forum, is to leave them set up for various functions, so I can't see having to constantly remove one from the table.

At this point, I'm seriously considering metal and will probably go with the Woodpecker - I'll just have to sneak it into the house>


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Vince, I've just had the bar slammed down.
no more birthday presents for quite a while i think.
looks like I'm gonna have to make a torsion frame for the new router plate (when I FINALLY get through these bloody chores!!)


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> ...At this point, I'm seriously considering metal and will probably go with the Woodpecker - I'll just have to sneak it into the house>


I've never had a Kreg plate but I can say that the slightest sag shows up (especially on longer pieces) as deeper cuts near the ends. I would sneak in an aluminum plate if I was you, Vince.


----------

